# This one's a stumper!



## dmarcus77

This is Ari. We adopted him about 2 weeks ago. He's 36 lbs, about 20 inches from the shoulder, looks lean, but is solid and is about 1 yr old. Opinions have been really mixed as to his breed. I've had all kinds of opinions as to his mixture. Some say there's some plott hound, shepherd, rat terrier, whippet, greyhound, pit bull (I don't really see pit in him and the shelter says it is against the law in my county to adopt out pit bulls and/or pit mixes). I'd be interested to see what you all think.


----------



## Crantastic

I think he looks somewhat like melaka's Buffy! But she's not sure what Buffy is, either, so that doesn't help.


----------



## melaka

Crantastic said:


> I think he looks somewhat like melaka's Buffy! But she's not sure what Buffy is, either, so that doesn't help.


That's what I thought too. He looks more Shepherd-y to me than Buffy though. I've decided that I think Buff is a mix of too many things to really tell.


----------



## dmarcus77

Wow! Ari & Buffy look like they could be siblings. I don't really care what kind of mixture my boy is, one look at his sad eyes had me hooked. I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## 123fraggle

I see Dutch Shepard mix.


----------



## trumpetjock

123fraggle said:


> I see Dutch Shepard mix.


highly unlikely. Dutchies are exceedingly uncommon and the community is pretty air tight. The chances of this being a random oops dutchie litter are pretty low.

Personally, I'm going to have to say APBT and cattle dog. It quite possible is just a straight up 100% pit as well. The head is blocky enough for the pit type. The body structure with the tuck belly and musculature is pit. The ears and tail make me thing cattle dog though.

Yeah.... definitely pit and maybe something else in there for the ears/tail.


----------



## pugmom

Hard to tell just from those pictures....but I could see some APBT in there...you will get APBTs with prick and half prick ears ....have any more pictures...close up of the face...tail out...complete side shot?


----------



## hanksimon

For the purpose of this topic, I see GSD x Pit. The blockiness and the brindle look like Pit, the Prick ears and the 'expression' look like GSD.

For the purposes of the law... I am 100% confident that it is a GSD x Greyhound, because of the brindle and tucked tail/stomach


----------



## dmarcus77

heres a couple more pics. my vet says he is a plott hound/shepherd mix with some kind of terrier


----------



## Yvonne

whippet/mal?


----------



## GermanShepherd ResQR

The brindle coat could be a pit and shepherd mix. I've seen quite a few of these crosses here in NYC.


----------



## DogsGoneWild

I KNOW! I KNOW! PICK ME! PICK ME!

Well, at least I _think_, I know. :redface:

Anyone ever heard of a Cimarron?
Cimarrons are descendants from the dogs that Italians, Spanish and Portugese conquestors brought to South America. They dumped the dogs in Uruguay (South America) left to fend for themselves, and soon they became the native 'wild' dog from Uruguay. Eventually, they were domesticated and over the years have made their way into North America (by immigrants and such). 

Cimarrons were used for mainly for guarding and hunting, but are have many other purposes in their native land including herding bulls and cows. 

Height: Males range from 30 to 61 cm 
Weight: Males range from 40 to 99 lbs 

Unfortunately, because they were 'wild' dogs most mixed with other strays, and the Uruguayans cared very little about keeping the breed 'pure'. If you put two Cimmarons together, you'd notice some big differences. Which is why most people (in North America) think that they're simply a mutt as the breed standard is very bland and Uruguay isn't a very well known country.
Most have lion- like ears, while others (like yours) have pointy straight- up ears, or floppy ears. Some people crop their ears into the 'pit- bull' look.
Almost all are brindle, though some may be fawn or grey.
Some looks like a Mastiff mix, others a Pit Bull mix, even Shepherd mixes and Whippet mixes... Quite a variation!

It's probably a lot easier if I show you pictures! 

























































Also... this is defiantly NOT a new breed, they have been with the Uruguayan people since the beginning.


----------



## megladon87

Can I join in this "stumper"? He reminds me so much of the pup we just rescued a couple months back, only Clover is about 6 months old and already 45 pounds and around 21 inches at the shoulder! but coloring and build are so similar to Ari! We were told she and her sister were a husky/shepherd mix (her sister was all white with gray/silver down her back) - and we are awaiting the verdict from a DNA sample. People guess everything from pit to malanois to cattle dog, haha. Here she is (this is the best pic I have loaded right now):


I'll keep you posted if we get any conclusive results back!


----------



## ember

His coloration and body reminds me of a cur. Cute guy though. 

Look what I found. They both look eerily similar, but I would definitely not call that a fiest.
jackson.craigslist.org/pet/2465816526.html


----------



## HersheyBear

Feist and/or some other kind of terrier x. Feists are terrier mixes themselves, and as there's no real standard for them (they are bred for function over form) they can come in every color.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/feist.htm


----------



## ember

HersheyBear said:


> Feist and/or some other kind of terrier x. Feists are terrier mixes themselves, and as there's no real standard for them (they are bred for function over form) they can come in every color.
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/feist.htm


I guess you're right, HersheyBear, but the only feists I've seen look a lot like rat terriers except a little bit more stocky. My grandpa had a feist that survived pitbull attacks, raccoons, wild cats, and a rattlesnake bite, and who knows what else in between. That girl was some kind of hardy. The only thing that slowed her down were seizures from a complication with Revolution. I'll try to find a picture of her...

:focus: 

Dmarcus, is he exhibiting any guarding tendencies?


----------



## Candydb

dmarcus77 said:


> View attachment 25335
> View attachment 25336
> 
> 
> heres a couple more pics. my vet says he is a plott hound/shepherd mix with some kind of terrier


O he does look Shepherdy there. But the brindle has to come from somewhere-- but other bullies and Boxers have that coloration too ( I agree w previous post --I think Dutch shepherd is unlikely they're just not enough of them out there mixing )....


----------



## alcrigge

Ari looks very similar to our puppy Oliver. We too get many guesses on his breed. We are deciding he's a dutch shepherd/terrier mix.


----------



## shelbyandcricket

Can I ask where you adopted your dog from? He looks very, very similar to mine, adopted about the same time, roughly the same age. 

Can't get the photo to work, but here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....519242013484.2019025.80300283&type=3&theater


----------



## juliemule

I raise Dutchies. Don't see any in him at all. Many brindle mixes are labeled dutch shepherd, they aren't common, and even more unlikely to be mixing producing strays.


----------



## robinegner

dmarcus77 said:


> View attachment 25029
> View attachment 25030
> 
> 
> This is Ari. We adopted him about 2 weeks ago. He's 36 lbs, about 20 inches from the shoulder, looks lean, but is solid and is about 1 yr old. Opinions have been really mixed as to his breed. I've had all kinds of opinions as to his mixture. Some say there's some plott hound, shepherd, rat terrier, whippet, greyhound, pit bull (I don't really see pit in him and the shelter says it is against the law in my county to adopt out pit bulls and/or pit mixes). I'd be interested to see what you all think.



Looks like an Australian Kelpie, I have 1 so if u want to message back with mannerisms I can probably verify it for sure.


----------



## javamama70

This is my girl, Hyena. I get the same guesses: Pit, Greyhound... She was a rescue in a weird way. A friend of mine rescued her from a neighbor who wanted her shot because "she is a vicious pit that's going to hurt her grandkids". Are you kidding? She loves kids more than she loves adults! 
There is a breed called the Tennesse Treeing Cur, which I think she resembles. She lives for treeing squirrels and cats.


----------



## Quinsation

Hi,
I know this is an old thread, but I just came across this photo.
Your dog looks a LOT like my dog, Rikki. She's 2 1/2 years old, 20" tall and weighs 38lbs. So they are almost the same size too.
Everyone asks what she is. We were told she was a purebred Pit Bull when we got her, what a joke!
Just for giggles, I did her DNA, thru Wisdom Panel, which is supposed to be one of the better ones. She came back as being Staffordshire Terrier and Chow Chow.
Our best guess is Staffy/Rat Terrier with some sort of herding breed in there.

She was about a year old here.




and earlier this year.


----------



## Doohickie

I'll throw my Winston into the mix of this thread. He looks a lot like Hyena above.




































My wife likes to say he's a greyhound/shepherd mix which would make him a lurcher. I just think of him as a shepherd/hound mix. When he was younger he was clearly shepherd-disposed: Very protective. We've worked on interacting with other people and dogs and he's gotten much friendlier to the point where I don't worry about taking him out in public. I think he's getting more hound-ish as he gets older... doesn't take himself that seriously. 


Other dogs he resembles in my opinion are curs, especially Plott hounds and Catahoulas; especially when they're brindle. He has the shepherd ears though, so obviously not pure.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

The links are not working


----------



## JfzMo

Quinsation said:


> Hi,
> I know this is an old thread, but I just came across this photo.
> Your dog looks a LOT like my dog, Rikki. She's 2 1/2 years old, 20" tall and weighs 38lbs. So they are almost the same size too.
> Everyone asks what she is. We were told she was a purebred Pit Bull when we got her, what a joke!
> Just for giggles, I did her DNA, thru Wisdom Panel, which is supposed to be one of the better ones. She came back as being Staffordshire Terrier and Chow Chow.
> Our best guess is Staffy/Rat Terrier with some sort of herding breed in there.
> 
> She was about a year old here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and earlier this year.


Di


----------



## JfzMo

Dutch Shepard. Look up Dutch Shepard. We have a pup that came to us with Shepard and rat mix. The Shepard they said she was made no sense. I did a lot of research and this girl is definitely Dutch. They are known for the brindle pattern.


----------



## DaySleepers

The original post is a decade old and the original poster hasn't been here in years. I'm closing this thread to further replies, but feel free to join in any of our current discussions or start a new thread of your own.


----------

